# The new Switch OLED model



## _Donut_ (Jul 6, 2021)

_"Meet the newest entry to the Nintendo Switch family! Nintendo Switch (OLED model) brings the versatility of the Nintendo Switch experience with a vibrant 7-inch OLED screen, a wide adjustable stand, and more. Nintendo Switch (OLED model) releases on October 8."
*- Nintendo*
_​_Thoughts? I'm still not sure if I will go for a new model this quick after my previous buy but the bigger screen & better resolution sure is tempting with the games to come (botw2 being one example :/ )_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2021)

Not gonna buy this since I already have a Switch myself, but still some improvements for sure. And of course, there's always that one person who will find something to complain about thanks to listening to Switch Pro rumours. At least those will stop pouring out for now. Though, I wonder if they have the joycon drift sorted out. I highly doubt they did, unfortunately.


----------



## Holla (Jul 6, 2021)

It’s a maybe buy for me. I play 99% of the time handheld so the bigger better screen and speakers would be nice. Anyone who plays a lot on the tv though it definitely isn’t worth imo.

I’ll only get it if people really like the screen more than the old one and if I manage to sell my old Switch to a friend or family member to offset the cost of the new one. Otherwise I’m fine with my current one. It is the revised better battery life model anyways. Would be more worth it if I still had a launch model.

So I’m going to go with no for now.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 6, 2021)

I really like the color. It'd be crazy to me to buy another Switch as money is tight, but truthfully the only thing that's stopping me from considering it is that my New Horizons Island wouldn't be brought over.


----------



## Mick (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm honestly not sure. I like the new design and colour schemes for the system and the dock, those look very good. And I've been at least a little tempted to buy a second Switch for a second island. But the benefits don't really seem to be worth it, looking at the technical specs for both systems listed by Nintendo here:









						Technical Specs - Nintendo Switch™ - System hardware, console specs - Nintendo - Official Site
					

Get the detailed specs for the Nintendo Switch™ – OLED Model, the Nintendo Switch, and the Nintendo Switch Lite systems, plus Joy-Con controllers, and more.




					www.nintendo.com
				




The screen is slightly larger, yes (0.8 inches diagonally) but the screen resolution remains exactly the same. (1280 x 720 for both). So I doubt we'll see any increase in performance, too. They probably would have put it in the advert if we would. OLED screens in general are supposedly less battery hungry, but according to this the battery has the same capacity and lasts equally long as the old model. That was also something I had kinda hoped to see improved.

Honestly the only benefits I see right now is the better audio and the fact that the dock can do wired LAN for more stable internet. Apart from that, it's just... not really an upgrade, just a newer model.

I might buy it once I see it reviewed, especially if it turns out that it actually is better. But I'm not going to try getting one at launch. (Can we have a 'maybe' option in the poll?)


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah, I agree that the "new" things seem kinda few on this one. Honestly in 2021 with all these next gen consoles coming out, I would have prefered nintendo to take some more time for a new model (the current one was totally fine for another year or so anyway, sales wise) and then come out with a big "next gen" switch console in terms of performance, looks & resolution. 
And I rather have nintendo fixing their own server problems instead of telling us "here...have a LAN port for better connection, lol"


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm not interested in a new Switch, but I do hope they will release those pretty white joy-cons separately.


----------



## Venn (Jul 6, 2021)

It does look nice overall appearance wise, but I am fine with the switch I have and so far, it is in good shape. If my Switch wasn't, then perhaps I'd look into it, but there is no need yet.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 6, 2021)

That is a very aesthetically pleasing console.  I love the platinum coat.

But the slightly larger, OLED screen and increased storage aside, there's nothing else that really entices me about it.  No additional RAM or anything that would substantially increase performance, and unlike, say, the original 3DS, I haven't really run into any issues with my Switch where I would _need _greater performance. It's a really beautiful piece of technology and an interesting upgrade, but not a mandatory one. So I'll be sticking with my current model for as long as it's capable.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 6, 2021)

I was hoping there would be a performance/hardware update to justify buying it, but as someone who plays mostly docked, I don't see a reason to buy it.

While the Switch load times aren't bad on most games, it is really noticeable in comparison to my PS5, where most things load almost instantly. It'd be nice to have a Switch that was faster and 4K, but I'm wondering if that may not happen now until Nintendo's next generation.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

Just saw placeholder stock for it just now, and yeah while the price might be lower than the actual placeholder one probably not gonna get it since OG model switches are still expensive as **** here. But nice to see improvements, I guess.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 6, 2021)

OLED and slightly bigger screen. Minor upgrade. I was hoping for a 4K/30fps at the very least, when docked. The Nintendo Switch badly needs an upgrade. Oh well. I'm not sure if my daughter wants it but I'm personally not interested.

Scalpers gonna scalp. I'm sure this is gonna create a lot of drama in a few months time. $350 huh? More like $500-600+ for a minor upgrade.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2021)

complete cash grab lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2021)

Right now it’s a no because I have a perfectly good switch already, but I really don’t know much about it yet. The differences don’t really justify wanting it although it does look nice. I was wanting a new switch and if it was available a few weeks ago before I got my animal crossing one, I would have considered it. I love the switch I have and unless there’s a huge difference that I just can’t live without I just don’t see the point at the moment.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 6, 2021)

100% gonna buy my switch is an old 2017 model and the right controller doesn't work sometimes and I like the bigger screen and lan built in. Also... SPLATOON STUFFF! Also weirdly it cost less than my switch. (Mario Oddesy edition)


----------



## Corrie (Jul 6, 2021)

My current Switch works fine. I'd rather spend my money on something more worth it. It looks nice though.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 6, 2021)

Looking into the changes made to it, I don't really see a reason for me to buy it. My current Switch is still holding up well and I mostly play it in docked mode, so I wouldn't really reap the benefits for the tabletop/handheld modes of the new model. Plus I rarely end up getting upgraded versions of consoles/handhelds anyways unless my current one fails me (i.e. I still have my original PS4 despite the PS4 Pro that came out, I only have a 3DS despite the New 3DS (amongst others) that came out).


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 6, 2021)

I want the white joycons (those actually look great). 

System itself? Nah. I don't need a slightly better screen. My current Switch is fine.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 6, 2021)

unless it fixes joycon drift, this new system is redundant imo. the white joycons are pretty though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

No, I'm not going to be getting this as my Switch is only a couple years old still.  Right now I'm more focused on spending money for a better graphics card and other parts for my laptop to help it run games.


----------



## Moonlight. (Jul 6, 2021)

was pretty hyped about it until i saw there's no real upgrades for it. i will continue to wait until there's an actually new switch with better specs lol.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 6, 2021)

The third guy in the ad, sitting in his hallway playing. 

I play handheld games mostly on my Switch Lite (Animal Crossing, Pokemon) and other games (SMP, Smash, Mariokart, Kirby) on the TV with the Switch.

I think it looks great, but I can't really justify the OLED model to myself. A bigger, more vibrant screen would be nice, but my Switch is still perfect and I don't think I could replace it just for that. After all, if I wanted a bigger screen, I should probably just use my regular Switch for handheld games instead of the Lite. 

As for the joycons, I prefer the dark grey joycons (or the purple/yellow).


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm probably gonna buy it eventually when I save up the money for it, because my switch is the old/first version, it's the one that came out before the revision that gave them better battery life. And I play almost always in handheld so I definitely need an upgrade.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2021)

If the joycons were being sold separately, can I buy them for my current Switch? For some reason I like the white joycons.

But that's honestly all I like about it. The white joycons. I don't like the dock design, and a bigger handheld? So, more clunky? The regular Switch is already big to be considered a handheld, which I'm not a fan of.

Also, does anyone know if future games are going to be exclusive to this model? In the trailer it shows Metriod: Dread and BOTW2. I'm really hoping BOTW2 won't be a model exclusive game.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 6, 2021)

I think I might get it. I have a 2017 Switch, with that less-then-adequate battery life, so having a better battery, along with an OLED screen, is a win in my book.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 6, 2021)

The screen is bigger, it's OLED, and the kickstand is amazing, but it's actually not worth buying if you already have a Switch because it does not have a better CPU, GPU, or RAM. Plus, if you play docked all the time, the new screen will be unused.

I'm tempted to buy it, but I don't think I will because there's really no dire need right now. I've love to see a Switch with enhanced hardware for better performance and loading.

ETA: Most people don't use OLED for gaming anyways. It looks great, but unless you game on your phone regularly, or own a fancy TV or computer monitor, it's not commonly used.


----------



## Mick (Jul 6, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> If the joycons were being sold separately, can I buy them for my current Switch? For some reason I like the white joycons.
> 
> But that's honestly all I like about it. The white joycons. I don't like the dock design, and a bigger handheld? So, more clunky? The regular Switch is already big to be considered a handheld, which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if future games are going to be exclusive to this model? In the trailer it shows Metriod: Dread and BOTW2. I'm really hoping BOTW2 won't be a model exclusive game.



It's not really larger overall (0.1 inch wider, that's it), it's just that the screen is bigger. Basically, the edge around the screen takes up less space.
The internal hardware seems to be exactly the same, so games will not need to be exclusive.

Nintendo has confirmed that the joy-cons are identical to the older models too, so they're interchangeable. For that reason, I would also be surprised if joy-con drift will be fixed with the white controllers.


As someone who almost exclusively plays handheld and often in the dark, the OLED screen might be sort of worth it. If anything, it would be nice to get one with a slightly better battery life than the one I got at launch. I'm kinda tempted, but I hate replacing perfectly functional electronics...

(I'll probably end up just upgrading my pc instead. I'd get a much more noticeable upgrade for the money.)


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 6, 2021)

No, I don't think a dock with a built in LAN port and a console that's 0.8 inches bigger, a little more internal storage and an OLED screen is worth a 500$ purchase when I already have a Switch that has the same internal hardware specifications, aside from the internal storage. Especially when I RARELY ever use my console out of its dock, so the OLED screen is completely pointless to me.

If, or when, my current Switch dies... I will consider getting one.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nah I already have 2 switches already so thats going to be a pass for me. If it had extended battery life then I might consider, but it turns out that the battery life on the new one is the same as the older switches.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah I agree that the changes are really only incremental which makes the money hard to justify. I play 60% handheld, 40% docked so I would only get one if something went wrong with mine and trade it in. The white joycons and dock are pretty sexy but I can’t afford something that really only has a slightly better screen. Not worth it but I’m not disappointed either, I didn’t expect a switch pro from Nintendo, so it’s nice having even the slightest upgrade once my switch has had it.


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 6, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> Yeah I agree that the changes are really only incremental which makes the money hard to justify. I play 60% handheld, 40% docked so I would only get one if something went wrong with mine and trade it in. The white one is pretty sexy but I can’t afford something that really only has a slightly better screen. Not worth it but I’m not disappointed either, I didn’t expect a switch pro from Nintendo, so it’s nice having even the slightest upgrade once my switch has had it.



The only issue is this isn't really a "Switch Pro", its just a slightly bigger normal Switch. The internal hardware are quite literally the same. CPU, GPU, RAM, battery. All the same. The only difference with this one is the slightly larger OLED screen instead of an LED screen, a dock that has a LAN port and the internal storage is doubled to 64GB (which honestly is not that impressive). It is quite literally the 3DS XL of the Switch Era.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 7, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> The only issue is this isn't really a "Switch Pro", its just a slightly bigger normal Switch. The internal hardware are quite literally the same. CPU, GPU, RAM, battery. All the same. The only difference with this one is the slightly larger OLED screen instead of an LED screen, a dock that has a LAN port and the internal storage is doubled to 64GB (which honestly is not that impressive). It is quite literally the 3DS XL of the Switch Era.


Yeah no I’m aware of all of that and I agree that disappointment is 100% warranted, no criticism on the rumours or anything was intended if that was what was read from my comment- hence why I said it’s not worth it and that the change is only incremental. I personally did not think nintendo would do anything but a 3dsxl type revision so I wasn’t surprised. Like I said, the only real difference is the screen so I’m not forking out the money for one unless something goes wrong with mine. Darn I’d love a set of white joycons though


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

it looks neat and i like it’s design, but i don’t see myself buying one. i already have my switch lite that works fine and that i’m happy with, so it’d be a pointless purchase for me lol. besides, i’ve already decided that if i ever _were_ to get a second console, it’d be another switch lite. ^^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes I will. I have a Switch Lite but would prefer a bigger screen and the ability to play on the TV. The original model lets you do that but I'm honestly curious about the visual difference between OLED and LED.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 7, 2021)

If I could afford it at all, I would be a little bit tempted. I like the white. Looks nice. But I wonder if it will have joycon drift?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2021)

No, definitely not. I hardly ever play handheld, so this gives me nothing over my current switch. Although I would like to see how the OLED screen compares though as I can imagine the picture would be miles better than the current switch.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

And yeah hearing about the bad battery life, definitely a no-no. My Lite is bad enough as it is so I could as well get a 2019 Switch or a new Lite at this rate and probably cheaper lol.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 7, 2021)

It looks fascinating and I like the bigger screen and the holder (back), but I am happy with the switch I have (the revised version).


----------



## Bugs (Jul 7, 2021)

Honestly I really don't see the point in buying this. If I didn't have a switch, sure, but there just aren't enough significant improvements to tempt me.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 7, 2021)

I already have two switch lites, I don’t think I’ll get a actual switch. I don’t think I can handle a third system anyway. But it is pretty.


----------



## marea (Jul 8, 2021)

I dont need it, but it looks nice. The only way i am considering an upgrade is if they made a pro switch lite or something. I dont play on tv so docked is useless to me, and even though this one will have a bigges screen which makes it an upgrade, it would probably be as heavy as the original switch, and be as annoying in handheld mode.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 8, 2021)

Someone on Reddit said the OLED screen can cause burn in which I believe leads to dead pixels. While Nintendo will probably take action to reduce that, the fact they have not even addressed the biggest problem with joy con drift doesn't really give me much confidence in them. That's not the reason I'm passing though. This is not really much of an upgrade from the current Switch consoles in production so it would be a waste of money unless your current Switch is worn down or you are needing a second one for an alternative reason.

*Source*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 8, 2021)

I want it because i just love the look of it, but joycon drift is such an issue that i can’t fathom continuing to buy their things if they can’t fix/address the biggest issue with the system itself. It looks amazing i would love to have it, but if the drift continues then i’m not drifting my dollars in their direction.


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

I have no intentions of purchasing it. To me, the updates weren’t that important to where I would be interested in purchasing it. I think it’s a great option for people looking for these kinds of advancements, though!

As others have said, I’m completely in love with the white joycons! Hopefully they release them as a separate item!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Someone on Reddit said the OLED screen can cause burn in which I believe leads to dead pixels. While Nintendo will probably take action to reduce that, the fact they have not even addressed the biggest problem with joy con drift doesn't really give me much confidence in them. That's not the reason I'm passing though. This is not really much of an upgrade from the current Switch consoles in production so it would be a waste of money unless your current Switch is worn down or you are needing a second one for an alternative reason.


Oh geez, really? That sucks big time. Good to know before purchasing!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 8, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Oh geez, really? That sucks big time. Good to know before purchasing!



Yeah, here is the source as well if anyone wanted to know more. I'll edit it in my original post as well.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/ofw5i5


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes, I'm definitely going to pre-order it if my home country lets me. So far, all of the pre-orders are closed  but I 100% cannot wait to finally play some of the newly announced titles as well, such as WarioWare: Get It Together and Pokémon Brilliant Diamond  (oh and of course some of the already-existent titles as well, such as Pokémon Shield and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe so I finally have a complete collection of Mario Kart games )


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2021)

I really would like to get it, because the screen is bigger and I use mine 99% of the time in handheld mode anyways and if not, I usually use it as table mode, so the better stand sounds also good to me. However, I have no idea how I would ever be able to afford it..


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm not interested. My switch is only a little over a year old. While I do play in handheld mode most of the time, the bigger screen is not tempting to me. I can always dock it and play on my computer monitor if the need for a bigger screen arises. I sometimes still use my old Dsi/3DS so I'm used to even smaller screens. My hands get numb while playing with the switch because it's so large and heavy, I can't imagine what I'd do with an even bigger model. Being that the graphics will be the same I don't see why I would buy it and what advantage it would have over the old switch. Unless they fixed joycon drift and the switch overheating easily (maybe that's just mine) I think this is a waste of money   The design looks a bit boring and bland for me as well ...


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 9, 2021)

The ’enhancements’ don’t justify a second or replacement Switch purchase for me as I never play in handheld mode. The only features I’d be paying for would be the sharp new color (love the look of white and black) and the opportunity for a more stable internet connection, though my wireless adapter is already holding up well and there’s no online games that really warrant a dedicated hardwire connection for me.

If there were _extremely_ noticeable resolution/graphics and performance improvements I may take a look, but no interest in this model as-is!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 9, 2021)

Not interested. As someone who plays mostly handheld, I will admit the better screen does sound nice, but I prefer how compact the Lite is. It feels a lot more comfortable to hold than the regular sized Switch did. 

That being said, I still have my V1 Switch in my closet that I break out every now and then whenever I'm in the mood to play RingFit Adventure. If Gamestop does some kind of trade in offer for a discount towards the OLED I might do that.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 9, 2021)

Nah, not really interested.  I'm very used to playing games on small screens, so the regular Switch feels _huge_ to me; I don't feel like I need a bigger screen.  Might actually prefer a smaller version, honestly—the regular Switch can be a little hard on my hands; I find 3DS/PS Vita size a lot more comfortable.  I'm pretty happy with my current Switch and consoles are pretty expensive, so I'd need some serious battery life/performance upgrades to be tempted about getting a new model—otherwise, I'm just going to wait for whatever the next gen Switch is (and probably wait at least a year after it comes out before buying one).


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 9, 2021)

I won't be purchasing - at least not right away. If I ever decide to upgrade my switch (I have an OG one with the bad battery life, lol) then _maybe _I'd opt for this one. At the moment my Switch works just fine though so I can't justify buying a new one and the only thing that would maybe make me reconsider is if they release a cute limited edition version of this. I'm always on the fence about buying the Animal Crossing Switch when I see it in stores but now that they're releasing this newer model I'm even more hesitant to buy it. If there's a cute pokemon version or something down the line then _maybe. _The only reason why I bought a New 3DS model was because of the cute pikachu version so they might get me if they release a cute pokemon (or another Animal Crossing) switch.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Jul 9, 2021)

I really like the way the OLED switch looks, I'm a big fan of the joycons. I don't think I will be getting it because my switch is still in really good condition, and I don't think the new switch is quite worth it. I know they added more storage but I feel like they should have added more, I would have considered it if they had more hardware upgrades and a lot more storage. Maybe if there is a newer model in the future it will have more.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 10, 2021)

Those white joy cons look nice but will get dirty real fast


----------



## Antonio (Jul 10, 2021)

I love the aesthetic and the few additions however I agree that it does not justify purchasing a new switch. However if you haven't bought a switch, I recommend trying the OLED model.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 10, 2021)

I don't need a switch right now, but it does look nice


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> unless it fixes joycon drift, this new system is redundant imo. the white joycons are pretty though.



Many different articles claim that the Switch OLED joy-cons use the exact same hardware and software as the older models.

However, please remember that Nintendo has not backed out on their promise to offer free replacements for consumers dealing with this problem. You don't even need to show them a physical receipt for proof of purchase like you have to do with so many other return policies.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jul 12, 2021)

i wouldnt get it simply for the fact ive had a switch since 2018 and its still serving me very well, just boguht some new games in the last couple of months and looking to buy even more. Until my switch stops serving its purpose for me, i dont see the point in upgrading it when that money could get spend on games and dlc


----------



## Blast (Jul 15, 2021)

When you're about to catch Buizel in BDSP sitting on your indoor wooden bench in the hallway using the new Switch OLED model


----------



## Hat' (Jul 15, 2021)

I remember seeing the announcement for this after still having a very bitter memory from E3, thinking about how I'm starting to hate Nintendo more and more every day. I know they love money but this "new" switch really felt unecessary to me, at least as someone who already owns a switch. So no, I will not be buying it.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 15, 2021)

Hat' said:


> I remember seeing the announcement for this after still having a very bitter memory from E3, thinking about how I'm starting to hate Nintendo more and more every day. I know they love money but this "new" switch really felt unecessary to me, at least as someone who already owns a switch. So no, I will not be buying it.


I agree. It really feels like they're doing the bare minimum to make money and it's just pathetic at this point.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2021)

I mean, Nintendo did steal E3 this year. Yeah they didn't have anything worthy of AC, but there are a ton of good games I want to pick up. That being said, the new switch model doesn't have enough going for it for me to pick it up. It will be a good system for anyone who doesn't currently own a Switch, but for those who have one, it's not really worth it.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jul 17, 2021)

Since my switch works fine, I won’t be making the upgrade. However, if I was new to Nintendo and wanted to buy a switch and I didn’t have one before, I’d buy the new one.

Also, P.S. to anyone who is looking to buy it in the US - you can preorder it on Walmart’s website right now.


----------



## Tao (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't really have a strong opinion either way on the OLED.


For a start, everybody who is disappointed or let down due to rumours of the 'Switch Pro' that has been rumoured for basically the entire Switch lifespan so far basically deserves to be disappointed and let down. People are putting way too much faith into rumours, many with little to back them up, then are let down when Nintendo (or any platform holder, publisher or developer) doesn't release the thing they were never intending to release in the first place. Stop hyping things up that haven't been officially confirmed to exist and you might stop being disappointed at near everything.

As for the OLED itself, yea, it isn't an essential purchase or even worth upgrading to...And that's fine. I hate the idea that companies have to release an 'essential upgrade' every couple of years because personally, I don't want to be spending £300+ every couple of years just to play a handful of new games that won't run as well on the older models. Releasing minor upgrades more focused towards first time buyers and maybe people replacing a broken console, that's fine.

Remember the 'New 3DS XL'? Remember how it had like 5 "exclusive games" held hostage to that specific variation of the hardware only a small percentage of people actually owned? Yea, let's not be crying that Nintendo aren't forcing us to spend £300 or miss out on 1 game.

The only reason I can see an existing Switch owner needing to upgrade to this is if:
- You own the Switch Lite and have decided that a purely handheld Switch isn't for you for whatever reason (replaceable crappy Joycons, maybe)
- You own the original Switch, the version before they revised it and improved the battery life.


This 'improved' dock that includes features that should have been there in the first place? Well, at least they're selling that separately.

I view the OLED basically like a 3DS XL. For me, the 3DS XL was an essential purchase as the original one was uncomfortably small for me altogether with a tiny screen(s), tiny controls and a tiny system altogether. Here though, the Switch screen was already decently sized. Whilst I would have taken a slightly bigger one if given the option, the rest of the console isn't tiny, so the bigger screen isn't as necessary as it was for the 3DS.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 1, 2021)

I originally voted “no” but I was able to secure a pre order for the white edition so it changed 

I have a v1 launch Switch that’s pretty beaten down.  The cartridge slot doesn’t stay closed, bent dock (factory defect), and damaged rails (from using metal locks, bad idea) plus I wouldn’t mind the v2 battery life upgrade.  I’m gonna pissed if they do release a Switch pro within the next year lol If they do hopefully it’s just an optional dock


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 3, 2021)

I would've bought this if it had existed back in March 2020 when ACNH came out, as that was when I finally bought a Switch. 

If I ever decide to get a second Switch for any reason, or if my current Switch dies, then sure. I'll buy one then. But otherwise I don't plan to buy one at all. I do like the black/white color scheme a LOT though. I don't particularly like the red/blue Joycons that came with my Switch, but it was the only model of Switch I could even find in my area that was a standard model. All other Switches around me at the time were Lites and I wanted to be able to play docked.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 26, 2021)

I won’t be buying it. I am honestly more of XBOX gamer myself, and only use a Switch specifically for New Horizons. The Switch actually belongs to my dad, but he lets me play Animal Crossing. I don’t see a reason to get this new Switch. The Switch Lite I have been using works perfectly fine, although it isn’t even mine to begin with.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm not gonna buy it UNLESS they come out with a new Legends of Arceus design that I like, and then I will consider it


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2021)

I honestly can't believe that we are nearing the release date of this console already, it feels like time is moving too quickly! I haven't changed my mind about not buying it, but I will be very interested to see/hear what others have to say about it once they have actually bought it and judged it for themselves. Also, keeping in mind that I am not too tech-savvy and could just be an idiot on this but I would have thought that screen burn could be an issue given that OLED means that every pixel is individually backlit? There just aren't enough new features to warrant the case unless you don't already have a switch (even then, maybe spend the extra cost on games instead?). Need white joycons though, they look great!


----------



## JemAC (Sep 3, 2021)

I like the overall design of it but it’s not something that I’ll be buying as my switch still works perfectly fine and I feel like there hasn’t been enough improvements to the new one for me to justify spending the money on it. I’ve sometimes considered getting a second switch but at the moment I’d rather go for the switch lite and save some money.


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 4, 2021)

I hate my Switch Lite, so if I had the money, I'd get this one. Maybe even drag an old TV to my dorm room to play it. Selling my old Switch and getting a Lite was one of the worst decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2021)

Some people have gotten their OLED models early. This isn’t my image but it’s one of the best screen comparisons available right now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442597880028549121


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Uh, I just bought my Switch, not even one month ago.

Much as I'm tempted to get the latest model... c'mon. Do you think it's really practical in my situation?


----------



## Corrie (Sep 29, 2021)

Holla said:


> Some people have gotten their OLED models early. This isn’t my image but it’s one of the best screen comparisons available right now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442597880028549121


Ah! Definitely bigger and more vibrant! I'd choose that model probably if I didn't have a switch but because I already do, it's not worth the money. I wonder how the battery life is?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

The white looks snazzy but I'll stick with my ACNH Switch


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

It's a minor complaint, since I usually play my Switch in docked mode (ergo, graphics update doesn't matter since my TV graphics remain the same)... That being said, I'm more than a bit peeved that the vendor who sold me my Switch about one month ago failed to inform about this... when I specifically asked him if there's a newer Switch coming up. He outright scammed me into buying this older Switch just to make a sale. The nerve of him.

I guess I could always sell my Switch to somebody if I really want the money to buy the OLED model (I could afford it either way), but I'd have to go out of my way to do that when all this hassle could've been resolved had the vendor had some proper business ethics.

Thank god it's just a minor graphics/storage update, not something drastic like a PS4 - PS5 update.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 8, 2021)

The OLED Switch costs $450+ here, if converted, and it is forced bundle with games. No thanks. I'd rather get a Series S for that price.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Oct 9, 2021)

Not worth it to me, I have a v2 switch that works perfectly fine and honestly OLED on a gaming console isn't a good idea, I've discussed it in a different post and another post here talks about it as well. I'd hate for the screen of my gaming console to be a pink washed out mess a few years down the line like most Samsung phones are (they use OLED screens as well)


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 9, 2021)

I play my Switch exclusively while docked. I can't remember the last time I even looked at its screen. So, no, I won't be buying a new Switch with a different kind of screen. ^o^;>


----------



## moonshi (Oct 10, 2021)

What a coincidence that I just saw an ad for this new switch this morning and had to Google for a bit of info and then also this thread too. 

I bought the AC Switch (it's so cute!) when it first came out because an AC game was finally being released so no plans to get the new OLED one. I might want a 2nd island down the road sometime but for now, I wouldn't spend the money. My current one serves me just fine and I also play it docked more than half the time. 

I wonder if they are working on a Pro version now that this one is out...?


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 10, 2021)

If it had been released when new horizons had come out, I probably would have bought it. I like the white color better than my animal crossing theme switch. However, since I already have a switch, I don’t think I need another one. It’s just not worth it to me to spend money for it, since my switch has no issues.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 21, 2021)

I kinda want to get it.... I play mostly on the TV but ACNH is mostly handheld (as I watch something on the TV) so having a bigger screen seems like it would be beneficial but then I think it's such a frivolous expense when I already have a ACNH switch. 

Is the screen size and OLED a huge difference? (ie like going from a DS to a DSXL felt like a BIG change)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 21, 2021)

If they came out with an ACNH model I would buy it in a heartbeat. But I'm not really feeling the red/blue and white designs. I always low-key wanted the ACNH Switch but since I already had one I couldn't justify it. But if an OLED model came in an ACNH variety I would definitely make the purchase.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2021)

So originally I voted no, I would not buy the OLED model - however my AC Switch has a blue tint to it's screen, and lately it has been really bothering me. I have an original Switch as well and the colors are MUCH better on that screen, so I was feeling bummed out about my AC Switch. I also play in handheld mode 98% of the time. Well, it just so happens that this morning I was looking at the OLEDs and literally debating buying another AC Switch to hopefully get a better screen (lmao) and I was like nahhhh, I don't need it....... too bad the OLEDs are so hard to get..... and then I got a notification that OLEDs were in stock on Best Buy. So I bought one. I think it was divine intervention


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm considering it, would like to start over with the 2.0 update, and give NH a chance now that it's "complete", but I don't want to delete my island, also I mostly play handheld, so it would be really nice with the bigger screen, and I've got one of the older switches, so I'd be able to mod it.


----------



## blizz10 (Oct 29, 2021)

kayleee said:


> So originally I voted no, I would not buy the OLED model - however my AC Switch has a blue tint to it's screen, and lately it has been really bothering me. I have an original Switch as well and the colors are MUCH better on that screen, so I was feeling bummed out about my AC Switch. I also play in handheld mode 98% of the time. Well, it just so happens that this morning I was looking at the OLEDs and literally debating buying another AC Switch to hopefully get a better screen (lmao) and I was like nahhhh, I don't need it....... too bad the OLEDs are so hard to get..... and then I got a notification that OLEDs were in stock on Best Buy. So I bought one. I think it was divine intervention



I voted no, but also saw some available online at Best Buy today. So I went for it! Took like 20 tries to finally be able to check out on the website and now I can't wait to pick it up on Thursday! Justifying my excuse as I'll finally have 4 controllers to play when friends come over.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2021)

blizz10 said:


> I voted no, but also saw some available online at Best Buy today. So I went for it! Took like 20 tries to finally be able to check out on the website and now I can't wait to pick it up on Thursday! Justifying my excuse as I'll finally have 4 controllers to play when friends come over.


I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I get to pick mine up on Thursday too! 
I feel a little bit of buyer's remorse because my AC Switch is totally fine despite the screen tint, but I just impulsively ordered the OLED when I saw it was in stock haha. I felt like I couldn't pass it up


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 8, 2021)

I bought it and I love it so far. The graphics/screen upgrade is beautiful and the kickstand is sooooo much better.


----------



## SnowHunterWing (Nov 8, 2021)

I currently have a switch, ACNH Edition Switch, AND the OLED Switch. Yes, I have a problem. No, I don't regret it. I'm giving the ACNH Switch to my mum for her birthday because she loves it and I don't need it anymore. The OLED is fantastic and it's worth it in my eyes because I spend so much time on my switch. Who doesn't like bigger screens?


----------



## kayleee (Nov 10, 2021)

I've had my OLED for about a week and I have to say, it was definitely worth the upgrade. I love it so much!


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 10, 2021)

i probably won’t be buying the OLED console as i very rarely use my switch undocked, however i definitely see the appeal for those who prefer to play handheld


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2021)

So, I ordered it too. Wondering if it arrives til Christmas, but the new software and the bigger screen is just worth it to me. And my old Switch will be gifted to my niece, so that's a win win.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 18, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I really like the white version of the Dock station along with the Joy-Cons. Then again I never really play on TV since I prefer playing in handheld mode and I just find no good reason to go ahead and buy one. Besides I find the price for it kinda expensive, at least here where I live the prices aren't that good imo. Gonna pass therefore.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 20, 2021)

I’ve had my grey and black switch since launch with no issues. It’s really not worth paying for personally. I’m happy with the one I have.


----------



## Holla (Nov 23, 2021)

I play handheld a ton and have started to share my Switch with my boyfriend which I can see being a bit of an issue in the future. If they end up releasing a sweet special edition OLED model then I might buy one and let my boyfriend have my old one to himself. Splatoon 3 Special Edition please. Haha.

Otherwise I'll just stick with the one I have.


----------



## Calysis (Nov 23, 2021)

No way. I always play docked (and can play on a 65 inch OLED TV as well), plus I never want to replace my Animal Crossing Switch. I already have a second Switch, too (the all black Switch was my first one, but it started dying so I got the Animal Crossing one shortly after), so it's just entirely unnecessary for me.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 23, 2021)

I still have the oldest Switch the one with the horrible battery life and it still works perfectly fine. Until this one no longer has any life in it, I'm not buying another Switch.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 3, 2021)

My OLED arrived this week (so happy I caught the last pre-Christmas batch) and I finally set it up this week. The bigger screen and prettier screen is just sooooooooo good to me. It's definitely only a true improvement if you prefer handheld, but god is the hardware so much better produced. The new stand is so much better and I love the charging time of a new console. 

Also the white is so pretty. I literally had to hunt down the last white edition. But I'm very happy.


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2021)

While I mostly play docked, I’ll probably upgrade sometime next year. The Switch I bought on launch is in bad shape. There are scratches all over the screen, the stand broke years ago, and the battery life is (somehow) getting worse. During those sessions I play portably I can’t help but think I could do better. Even if this new model didn’t have the better screen, I’d still buy it for the battery life alone.


----------

